# Is this PCOS?



## ceeveg (Oct 25, 2008)

I have an appointment with my ob/gyn next month, and wanted to discuss some issues I've been having. I'm not sure if this is the place to post this question, but I wanted to get some thoughts and opinions before I went into my appointment. Here are some of the issues I've been having...

- On pill; periods regular since age of 12 for most part; no issues with weight until 20s
- Went off pill, and weight gain seemed to coincide with this (120s to 170s and it has steadily crept up since then to 200s)
- Miscarriage (2006)
- Pregnant in 2008; borderline gestational diabetes, pregnancy induced high blood pressure; bed rest; edema; eventual c-section
- Blood pressure went down after delivery, and I lost some weight (250s to 190s), but then I had my gallbladder removed
- Post gallbladder, I've had lower abdominal right side pain, swelling in left leg and foot, and GERD
- They did an mri and ct scan, and found an obstruction and/or torqued ovary. I was put on a daily baby aspirin for possible clot.
- I've had difficulty losing weight; irregular periods (sometimes normal cycle, sometimes 40+days, sometimes light flow (3-4 days), but mostly very heavy)

I don't have hirsuteness, acne (though I have had more in the past three or four years than I've normally had in the past), and I haven't experienced an absence of periods entirely.

I usually have severe headaches and facial pain on the first day of my period. I do have sometimes painful cramping, but it is usually outside of when I actually have my period. I'll sometimes have sharp cramps on either side of my lower abdomen, or a stinging pain around my right hip.

My ob has thrown out the ideas of PCOS and endometriosis in the past, and he's mentioned that I have fibroids, but he's never done any tests or scans because we haven't been actively trying to conceive.

At my annual physical with my regular doctor, my labs have been fine, with sometimes elevated liver functions. I have high blood pressure, which I am treated for.

Does this sound like PCOS or endo?

Thanks!


----------



## rs11 (Sep 28, 2011)

The only way to know for certain is to have a PCOS panel of bloodwork and an ultrasound (preferably transvaginal) to check the state of your ovaries. If your current doctor won't do it, find one that will.


----------

